# Cleaning



## sueb4653 (Aug 21, 2012)

What does everyone use to clean glass with on the inside?

what is safe for the mantis?

would a vinegar water solution be safe?


----------



## twolfe (Aug 21, 2012)

I use a vinegar water solution for my terrariums with glass. I just let it dry out before I put them back. I've never had an issue. I even accidentally picked up the bottle labeled vinegar and water and sprayed some mantises. I smelled it right away and realized what I had done. They were fine. Now I'm careful to put that water bottle away.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 22, 2012)

Good to know, I think I'll be getting an exo terra soon, so knowing how to clean it could be important huh?


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 22, 2012)

I just use hot water then wipe with paper towel.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

Soap and water.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2012)

yea, home based is fine, dont buy cleaner with vinegar, it is a no no!


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 22, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea, home based is fine, dont buy cleaner with vinegar, it is a no no!


why is vinegar a nono?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 22, 2012)

I use water and a razor blade for tough water stains.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I cleaned my new one with just distilled water.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 24, 2012)

I just raise the humidity super high for a few hours. Cleans everything up and leaves no streaks.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 24, 2012)

tried the water and paper towel today and it worked just fine


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2012)

Vinegar is not a no no, store brought cleaner with vinegar is a no no.


----------

